# Lekarze > Forum neurologiczne >  uczucie otępienia...

## ewa0787

witam, 
mój problem pojawił się gdzieś w listopadzie. Mianowicie straszne uczucie jak bym była ciągle pijana, to trwało przez jakiś czas aż w końcu udałam się do lekarza (oczywiście pierwszego kontaktu). Lekarz zrobił mi badania EKG, cukier, oznaczył też enzymy wątrobowe (brał pod uwagę zniszczenie wątroby). Od razu zaznaczam że nie pije alkoholu, a już na pewno nie w nadmiarze.  Ogólnie wypytał się czy mam kołatania serca ( mam ale to raczej wynik nerwicy serca którą miałam zdiagnozowaną około 3-4 lat temu, ale to nie jest uciążliwe, nie mam jakiś wielkich oznak tej choroby) o używki z naciskiem na narkotyki (jak ktoś ma 23 lata to jakoś wszyscy myślą ze bierze, w tym wypadku jest inaczej nigdy nie brałam ani się nie "wspomagałam" narkotykami). 
Po wstępnych badaniach przepisał mi elektrolity i minerały oraz lek na lepszy przepływ krwi w mózgu ( vinpocetine 5mg). Pomogło po kilku dawkach.  po tygodniu poszłam na kontrole, lek na przepływ krwi nakazano mi odstawić, a elektrolity i minerały brać do końca. Tak też było. 
wszystko było by ok gdyby to uczucie "jakbym była pijana" nie wróciło. Aktualnie mam sesje nie należę do osób, które się stresują. ( a takie było przypuszczenie mojego lekarza, że to wpływ stresu)
Chciałabym wiedzieć co mogło by być tego powodem??
 Chciałam zaznaczyć że ciśnienie jest raczej ok, temperatura ciała to 37stopni ( chociaż wahania temperatury ciała u kobiet są chyba naturalne)

pozdrawiam, 

Ewa0787

----------


## przypadkowy akordeonista

Nie chcę cię straszyć, dziewczyno, ale to co piszesz wygląda na rzut SM. Badał Ci lekarz odruchy głębokie i skórne brzuszne? Masz oczopląs?  Doobrze widzisz patrząc na boki? Czasem nie "lecisz z nóg"? Nie czujesz jakichś obcych zapachów, albo nie odczuwasz osłabienia węchu ?

Obym się mylił, ale jak nie to - nie wyobrażasz sobie jakie to niesie zmiany/konsekwencje dla Twojego życia. Nikt Ci nie pomoże, chyba że twój stan stanie się uciążliwy dla otoczenia - to wtedy będzie jakieś leczenie zachowawcze. 

Za pierwszym razem prawie zawsze samo przechodzi. Równie dobrze możesz nic nie robić z tym. Nigdzie nie iść. 

mirpu@poczta.onet.pl więcej na priv

----------


## ewa0787

nie nie badał... ale nie mam żadnych z tych objawów.. dziś byłam w lekarza ( oczywiście pierwszego kontaktu) wypytał mnie dokładnie między innymi o:  bóle głowy , problemy ze wzrokiem, słuchem, koncentracją, równowagą, zawroty głowy, podwójne widzenie, bóle brzucha, skurcze mięśni etc. na wszystkie te pytania odpowiedz NIE. Patrząc na boki widzę dobrze (normalnie) i nie "lecę z nóg", nie odczuwam osłabienia węchu... w sumie wszystko jest ok tylko to uczucie jakbym była pijana, które w ciągu dnia czasem się osłabia i czuję się normalnie tj. teraz  :Smile:  
nie dostałam żadnych leków, za to mam skierowanie na badanie w poradni neurologicznej, z tym że tutaj lekarz miał problem z wypisaniem rozpoznania, które miałby być podstawą przyjęcia mnie do takiej poradni. nie wiem... dowiem się czegoś więcej to napiszę...

----------


## ewa0787

Zmęczenie jest raczej naturalne przy sesji... nie mam problemów ze snem... jak już chce mi się spać czytaj: kładę się w zmęczona to zasypiam szybko i niemal jak małe dziecko przesypiam całą noc... nie mam problemów z czytaniem tekstu, z koncentracją czy też rozumieniem czytanego tekstu. NIe potykam się idąc, nie mam skurczów mięśni, nie "powłóczę" kończynami... Nie mam problemów z orientacją w terenie, ani też brak orientacji przestrzennej. Oprócz tego że mogę robić błędy w pisaniu co jest naturalne ( dla kogoś kto mało czyta, a raczej się uczy:P) nie mam żadnych problemów z żadnym "przekaźnikiem/odbiornikiem" zmysłów etc. Nic mnie nie boli, nie mam żadnych innych negatywnych objawów ze strony centralnego układu nerwowego, który mogłabym odczytać. Jak już wcześniej wspomniałam wywiad, który przeprowadził mi lekarz I-ego kontaktu był negatywny, a podejrzewam że właśnie był on przeprowadzony pod kątem SM.... 

nie wiem, nie spekuluję i nie mam zamiaru się stresować. Życie z chorobą czy bez toczy się dalej. Neurolog może "wyłapie" coś co ja zbagatelizowałam lub uznałam za naturalne... Zobaczymy.


Pozdrawiam

----------


## ewa0787

zmiany naczyniowe w ośrodkowym układzie nerwowym... Po dokładnym badaniu neurologicznym taka jest diagnoza...Mają być przejściowe... po kuracji miesięcznej lekiem ma być wszystko już ok

----------


## SAmAEL

O, masz zmiany naczyniowe? a w której części OUN ?

pozdrawia \m/

----------


## ewa0787

nie wiem... zmiany są niegroźne i przejściowe... w każdym razie mam zamiar iść jeszcze na prywatną konsultację...

----------


## SAmAEL

To skąd wiesz że to zmiany naczyniowe, jak nawet nie wiesz gdzie je masz?
Czego się spodziewasz po prywatnej konsultacji /o co zapytasz? ;]

 \m/

----------


## ewa0787

ogólnie o ponowną konsultację... Neurolog u którego byłam zbadał mnie ( podstawowe badanie jak przy wizycie u neurologa- odruchy brzuszne czy jakoś tak, wszystkie te "śmieszne ćwiczenia", odruchy nóg i rąk etc... nie wiem jak się to fachowo nazywa). Nie jestem przecież lekarzem nie mogę wiedzieć wszystkiego, a chyba dodatkowa konsultacja nie jest zabroniona. Nie mam żadnych innych objawów oprócz tych związanych z uczuciem "pijaności"... Lekarz stwierdził, że to niegroźne ( o ile może być coś niegroźne jeśli wchodzi w grę układ nerwowy) i przejściowe zmiany naczyniowe... nie wiem których rejonów, a wizyta w państwowej przychodni nie należy do takich, na których siedzi się godzinami, popija kawę i rozmawia z lekarzem o tym co nas boli etc. 
Przejdzie mi to super, a dla spokoju głównie rodziny pójdę na prywatną konsultację. Chyba nie ma nic złego w tym, że ktoś chce się upewnić...

----------


## ewa0787

a tak nawiasem mówiąc... Panie Akordeonisto nie każda zmiana w mózgu czytaj: układ nerwowy musi od razu oznaczać najgorsze... podejrzewam że Pan powyżej to również Pan Akordeonista... :Smile:  może lepiej nie straszyć tylko pomóc??

----------


## przypadkowy akordeonista

Na jakiej podstawie wiesz/?, że to zmiany naczyniowe? Na co dostałaś leki? Czy jeszcze nie dostałaś?

Tak. Uczysz się. Czytając dokładnie, kojarząc fakty, wyciągając wnioski, żeby nie robić błędów. :]

----------


## SAmAEL

Cytat:
"nie każda zmiana w mózgu czytaj: układ nerwowy musi od razu oznaczać najgorsze..."

=> Tak?, a co w takim razie? 

=>  Lekceważysz to czego się boisz?

----------


## ewa0787

czuję się jakbyś sobie urządził nagonkę... dostałam leki wyobraź sobie i nie lekceważę niczego... Czy o lekceważeniu świadczy chęć pójścia na dodatkowe konsultację?? chyba nie... Jak widzę ludzie wiedzą więcej niż ja... wiedzą jakie mam objawy i z góry zakładają że wszystkie "odchylenia" muszą wiązać się z SM... a jednak tak może nie być... może dalszą konwersację poprowadzimy wówczas kiedy dowiem się jaka jest diagnoza drugiego lekarza...?? bo jak widzę póki co nie ma to sensu... i tak Pan Akordeonista wie lepiej... Mocne wejście tak to Ci się udało... 

Niczego sobie nie wmawiam ani się nie boję, to że tu napisałam to nie był przejaw strachu ale może delikatnej dyskusji na podobny temat a nie prowadzenia nagonki...

----------


## SAmAEL

> może lepiej nie straszyć tylko pomóc??





> bo jak widzę póki co nie ma to sensu...


Czy ktoś inny powie Ci, co masz robić?
Ma sens, skoro Ciebie znalazłem.
Tak. Idź na konsultację.
To w końcu przejmujesz się czy nie?

----------


## ewa0787

a czemu mam si nie martwic?? to chyba naturalne

----------


## przypadkowy akordeonista

Nie twierdzę przecież, że kiedykolwiek będzisz mieć SM. Ale teraz właśnie może być moment, kiedy stoisz twarzą w twarz z nieuchronnym. I czego potrzebujesz ?

----------


## ewa0787

szczerze niczego już nie potrzebuje... Jeśli chciałeś sprawdzić siłę oddziaływania swojej sugestii to wybacz ale chyba nie jestem najlepszym "królikiem doświadczalnym"... co ma być to będzie a Ty możesz "pomagać" komuś innemu. Wiem na 100% że nie potrzebuje opinii kogoś, kto w większości postów wmawia mi że to musi być SM. chociaż sam chyba nie potrafi czytać ze zrozumieniem bo jak by Pan Akordeonista posiadał tą umiejętność to zauważyłby że nie mam typowych objawów dla tej choroby...

no dobra mniejsza z tym... jak będę miała ochotę to może napiszę czy mi przeszło czy nie i może powiem comi powiedział drugi neurolog...

----------


## przypadkowy akordeonista

Czy ja coś Tobie wmawiam/ sugeruję/ i gdzie/ w którym miejscu ? Po co wg Ciebie miałbym to robić?

----------


## ewa0787

nie wiem...ale wybacz każdy Twój post odbieram jako atak...może to ze mną coś jest nie tak... 

p.s. przechodzi po lekach

----------


## SAmAEL

Wypowiadasz się jakbyś nie miała dotąd, żadnych poważniejszych problemów zdrowotnych, ani nikt z tych którzy o Ciebie dbają. A jednak unikasz konkretnych odpowiedzi na pytania/ albo odpowiadasz wymijająco/ lub nieszczerze. Dalczego?

Miałaś kiedykolwiek epizod ze zmianami dermatologicznymi na skórze nadgarstków, w ustach po wewnętrznej stronie policzków, albo wokłół kostek/ u stóp, albo nawet - "TAM" ?

----------


## ewa0787

nie nie miałam nigdzie

----------


## ewa0787

a co do poważniejszych problemów zdrowotnych które uniemożliwiłyby mi egzystencję- nie nie miałam... owszem w mojej rodzinie były różne schorzenia i nie neguje wcale, że niektóre są genetyczne bądź też może zaistnieć ich powtarzalność... 
ale nie rozumie dlaczego mam się stresować na zapas. Bez 100% pewności że na coś choruje..a zresztą, kto w tych czasach nie ,a problemów ze zdrowiem...
i po czym wnioskujesz że moje odpowiedzi nie są szczere... ten tok myślenia nie jest dla mnie zrozumiały...Myślisz, że chce się umartwiać albo roztkliwiać nad swoim losem?? otóż nie... Chce po prostu żyć normalnie z czy bez choroby... Moje ukrywanie prawdy nie prowadziłoby do niczego dobrego, szczególni że nie mam powodów żeby kłamać... a już na pewno nie robię tego podczas wywiadu z lekarzem...to chyba nie miało by sensu/??

----------


## SAmAEL

Po twoich wypowiedziach niewiele da się wywnioskować, mogę co najwyżej przypuszczać - że za bardzo się nie przejmujesz, czyli co: dobrze Ci z tym?

Z tego co piszesz, Vinpocetine zapisał Ci lekarz POZ i to po tym Ci lepiej, tak? Co na to Neurolog? Twierdzisz, że diagnoza jest: 'zmiany naczyniowe w OUN' , ale nie wiesz gdzie umiejscowione. Ponawiam pytanie: na jakiej podstawie i który z lekarzy tak Ci powiedział? Nic nie wspominasz o innych/ niż podstawowe badaniach jakie Ci wykonano. Dlaczego?

----------


## ewa0787

a mam robić kryptoreklamę lekarza?? jest to neurolog jak sądzę z długoletnim stażem, nie wiem czemu zrobił mi tylko podstawowe badanie, takie jak przy normalnej wizycie u lekarza tej specjalizacji. 
Co do leku o którym mówiłam, powiedziałam o tym lekarzowi- on stwierdził, że dobrze- przepisze mi coś mocniejszego, mam brać przez m-c jeśli będzie coś nie tak to mam przyjść. Proste. wybacz ale nie mam doświadczenia w chodzeniu do lekarza... Szczerze nigdy nie miałam poważniejszych dolegliwości, a nie mam w zwyczaju latać z każdym katarkiem do przychodni...
co do zmian naczyniowych... po podstawowym badaniu chyba lekarz sam nie jest w stanie określić w którym obszarze takie zmiany są umiejscowione. Zaznaczam, że wszystkie odruchy ( skórne czy jakoś tak) mam prawidłowe, na każde polecenie lekarza reagowałam i może to było przesłanką do tego żeby nie zlecić mi dodatkowych badań. Może faktycznie błąd że za dużo powiedziałam lekarzowi, wtedy by się pokwapił i poszukał dokładniej. ale nie mam na co narzekać bo po kolejnych dawkach (3-4) czuję się coraz "normalniej"... nie wiem czy to działanie mojej podświadomości - być może tak... 

W każdym razie skoro już mnie tak "uświadomiłeś" to z chęcią się skonsultuję u innego neurologa... Zresztą na to samo naciska moja rodzinka... jako, że nie bardzo  wierzą lekarzowi- jak to powiedziała moja mama... Może coś w tym jest... może nie powinno się bezgranicznie im ufać... W końcu lekarz też człowiek i może się mylić...
Jeśli będziesz miał rację z chęcią Cię przeproszę, nie mniej jednak nie dziw się, że podchodzę do Ciebie dość nieufnie skoro naskoczyłeś na mnie w 1 poście. Heh... nie jest zbyt miło zostać przestraszonym po to żeby ktoś miał "mocne wejście"...

no dobra bo się za wiele rozpisałam 

Pozdrawiam

----------


## SAmAEL

Rozumiem, że chcesz mnie ewentualnie przepraszać za to, że wmawiasz mi, że się nie boisz bo/że Cię straszę, czyli zwodzisz mnie w ten sposób ?

----------


## ewa0787

nie... raczej za to że ewentualnie możesz mieć rację a nie za to że Cię zwodzę...bo tak nie jest!

----------


## przypadkowy akordeonista

Czyli to neurolog zmienił Ci leki - piszesz - na "mocniejsze" - może nie będę wnikał jakie bo się nie znam, zresztą nie o to chodzi. Jednak nic wcześniej nie wspomniałaś o tym. Za to piszesz, że odruchy masz prawidłowe - jesteś tego pewna? Na jakiej podstawie więc to zrobił i skąd wie/ skąd wiesz jaki charakter mają zmiany i gdzie - pytam poraz kolejny?

Dlaczego pomyslałaś o kryptorekalmie - nie padło pytanie o nazwisko lekarza, tylko o to który - chronologicznie -stwierdził zamiany naczyniowe. Słabo Cie rozumiem. 

Absolutnie nie chcę Ciebie w jakikolwiek sposób urazić.

----------


## ewa0787

ok to chronologicznie... Vinpocetine przepisał mi w listopadzie lekarz pierwszego kontaktu (oczywiście internista) - przeszło mi po 3-4dniach tak już całkiem. Wtedy również miałam zrobione badania krwi ( oznaczone enzymy wątrobowe), EKG( długi zapis), ciśnienie, cukier, ogólnie podstawowe badania. Wszystko było dobrze... ale w tamtym tygodniu to uczucie "pijaności" wróciło... Byłam u tego samego lekarza internisty( zrobił dokładny wywiad, ale że to się powtórzyło stwierdził, że to podlega diagnostyce i konsultacji u neurologa).
Więc poszłam w piątek do lekarza neurologa... Hmmm... w sumie to przyjął mnie na podstawie skierowania ( inaczej raczej nie dałby rady) na którym internista napisał mi "omdlenia w wywiadzie" ( oczywiście to ze strony mojego lekarza I kontaktu było kłamstwo, nie miałam żadnych dolegliwości oprócz tego odczucia jakbym była lekko wstawiona)... Na moją korzyść wpłynął też wiek, myślę że jakbym była młodsza to neurolog "zrzuciłby" winę na hormony czy coś...

No dobra... więc podczas tej wizyty lekarz wypytał mi się o różne dodatkowe objawy, ale ich nie mam... Po czym kazał mi zrobić kilka ćwiczeń ( stanie na palcach, dotykanie z zamkniętymi oczami czubka nosa palcami wskazującymi obu rąk, jakieś polecenia związane z językiem, ogólnie jamą ustną). Później zbadał mi te odruchy skórne (  tak to się nazywa??), i jak na typowym badaniu u neurologa sprawdził odruchy nóg ( chyba raczej mięśni czy czegoś)... Po czym po badaniu powiedział "wszystko jest w porządku"...
jak już usiadłam i zapytałam co przypuszcza... powiedział mi- "przejściowe, niegroźne zmiany naczyniowe".. co oznacza chyba że sam nie wie gdzie są one umiejscowione bo inaczej na moje pytanie chyba bardziej by mnie "uświadomił"...
Być może, że to działa na zasadzie- "im mniej wiesz tym jesteś zdrowsza"- nie mówię że nie...

ale tak dla własnego spokoju i spokoju rodziny pójdę jutro do lekarza I kontaktu i w razie potrzeby na jakąś konsultację u innego neurologa. Ja sobie doskonale zdaję sprawę, że każde schorzenie czy przejściowe czy przewlekłe,które wpływa na  centralny/obwodowy układ nerwowy może być groźny... I że czasami zmiany są nieodwracalne... Hmmm... gdybym sobie nie zdawała sprawy z powagi schorzenia ( lub też nawet przejściowego "czegoś") to olałabym całe te konsultacje i leżała sobie w domu mając wszystko w głębokim "poważaniu"...a tak nie jest...to naturalne, że się martwię, naturalne- że moja mama czy też rodzina się martwi...

co do niezrozumiałości- niestety mam taką wadę że piszę dość chaotycznie  :Smile:  zawszę tak miałam... raz jedno, raz drugie...i naglę wstawka do pierwszego- wybacz...

----------


## przypadkowy akordeonista

A jak trafiłaś do neurologa, to w jakim stanie byłaś? Rozumiem, że nastąpiła wczesniej poprawa samopoczucia po tym vinpocetine? Kłuł Cię szpilką ?

Coś nie chce mi się wierzyć, że ot tak rzucił, że masz zmiany naczyniowe, bez badania MR - do tego zmierzam. A być może nie masz żadnych zmian, a przyczyna złego samopoczucia jest inna - oczywiście nie wiem jaka - nie znam się. W takim razie po co "mocniejsze" leki? 

Po co chcesz iść drugi raz do lekarza POZ ? Przecież skierowanie do poradni neurologicznej już dostałaś. Jak w tej sytuacji zareaguje na Ciebie inny/drugi specjalista? Jak już to mogłabyś umówić się prywatnie, do kogoś kto ma na codzień do czynienia z podobnymi przypadkami, także w praktyce szpitalnej i to na oddziale neurologicznym, a nie np. tylko na rehabilitacyjnym + etat w przychodni.

Coś kręcisz Pani Ewo - tak patrząc jak Ty się wypowiadasz; myślę że wyczuwasz w moich wypowiedziach jakąś naiwną/interesowną protekcję, więc szydzisz ze mnie  :Wink:  ;(

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Dokładnie jak wyżej napisał przedmówca. :[  Wypraszam sobie taki styl. :[




> - nie mówię że nie...


 i cała reszta postów utrzymana w podobnym tonie

Co to, na żarty sie panience zebrało? Za kogo ty się /mnie uważasz? :[

----------


## ewa0787

nic nie kręcę... nie mam powodów, nie rozumie dlaczego tak myślisz...jak trafiłam do neurologa byłam w stanie powiedzmy "inny"...tzn. niby było wszystko ok ale jednak drażniło mnie to uczucie "pijaności"... być może że to coś innego, oczywiście  też nie wiem co... Do lekarza POZ chcę iść po skierowanie na podstawowe badania krwi... ogólnie chyba powinno się od czasu do czasu takie coś zrobić... Skierowanie miałam owszem, ale je już "wykorzystałam"... Co do reakcji innego lekarza na ponowną konsultację... chce iść prywatnie ( szpital+przychodnia+ prywatna praktyka)Myślę że nic na tym nie tracę no może prócz jakiejś stówki w kieszeni.A kasa to nie wszystko. 
nie wiem na jakiej podstawie lekarz stwierdził u mnie zmiany naczyniowe, na prawdę nie wiem..., Może w tym mi też pomoże lekarz I kontaktu (albo i nie).
tak po vinpocetinie nastąpiła poprawa. Nie nie kuł mnie niczym. I chyba ot tak rzucił zmiany naczyniowe. Nie wiem, szczerze- po prostu się nie znam. Nie muszę się znać na wszystkim. Po to poszłam do specjalisty żeby wydał jakąś diagnozę. Po co mocniejsze leki?? hmmm... może po to bo tamten mi pomógł.


 Panie Akordeonisto nie wyczuwam w Twoich wypowiedziach ani naiwności ani interesownej protekcji. Wiem, że się znasz jak na laika na tych sprawach... Doceniam Twoją pomoc...Nawet jak nasza rozmowa przeradza się bardziej w hmm... kłótnie :P 
Chodzi mi o to, że może jak znajdziesz podobny temat na który będziesz chciał się wypowiedzieć to nie rób mocnego, efektywnego wejścia. Najpierw sprawdź czy osoba, z którą masz zamiar rozmawiać jest gotowa na taką "prawdę"... Nie chcę Cię absolutnie szkalować... Po prostu uderzył mnie Twój 1 post... i może się nieco zraziłam... to wszystko

----------


## ewa0787

**efektownego wejścia (wybacz)

----------


## ewa0787

[QUOTE=Nie zarejestrowany;8118]Dokładnie jak wyżej napisał przedmówca. :[  Wypraszam sobie taki styl. :[

 i cała reszta postów utrzymana w podobnym tonie

Co to, na żarty sie panience zebrało? Za kogo ty się /mnie uważasz?



Jasne nie mam co robić w domu to siedzę na necie i sobie urządzam zabawę w podchody... Niezła myśl, ciekawe skąd. Każdy może się poradzić,  widocznie ja źle trafiłam, skoro urządzacie sobie nagonkę. 
 mniejsza z tym. Temat uważam za zamknięty. 


Pozdrawiam

p.s słowo "panienka" w dzisiejszych czasach uważane jest za obraźliwe

----------


## przypadkowy akordeonista

> p.s słowo "panienka" w dzisiejszych czasach uważane jest za obraźliwe


Rzecz nie w tym , wjakich czasach, ale w jakim środowisku.
Nie wiedziałem tego. Przepraszam.

----------


## ewa0787

chyba w globalnym środowisku... Raczej nie pochodzę ze środowiska patologicznego, jednak kojarzy mi się ( jak i zapewne większości) negatywnie.

----------


## SAmAEL

A swoje skojarzenia opierasz na jakimś doświadczeniu, czy tak tylko mówisz/piszesz ?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

**piszerz (nieprawdarz?  :Smile:

----------


## ewa0787

nie mm doświadczeń...takich;p

----------


## SAmAEL

Wiesz...," bo doświadczenie to taka rzecz, która pozwala wyciągnąc wnioski  z błędów, gdy tylko popełnisz je znowu."
=> przypomniało mi się, więc tak tylko mówię /piszę.  :Wink:

----------


## ewa0787

nie, nie popełniam "takich" błędów więc nie mam z czego wyciągać wniosków... :Smile:

----------


## przypadkowy akordeonista

...chwila otępienia ;q ...i za późno na wnioski...

----------


## SAmAEL

Chyba za wcześnie na wnioski?  :Smile:

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

pomocy mam to samo i uczuciu "pijanosci" towarzyszy zmeczenie potworne wrecz nawet przy pracy ktora wykonywalam wczesniej normalnie. tak samo jak autorka dostalam skierowanie do neurologa. rodzinny na poczatek wykonal mi rozne badania, morfologie itp, a potem dostalam skierowanie. niestety z uwagi na moj mlody wiek jestem lekcewazona. wykonano mi rozne badania, lezalam na oddziale neurologicznym i nie dostalam lekow o ktorych mowi autorka nic jest dalej nie robione tylko powiedziano mi przy wypisie ze musze chodzic do neurologa i tyle a neurolog nic ze mna dalej nie robi. nie wiem czy mam zmienic lekarza czy co dalej robic. tak jak mowi autorka objawy czasem miaja czasem powracaja. na pewno nie mam SM bo mialam robione badania neurologiczne na oddziale

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

No i słusznie powiedziano. Nie jesteś lekceważona, już raczej wydaje się Tobie, że jesteś, jak to młodym ludziom. A tymczasem jest całkiem odwrotnie, są bardziej poważani niż kiedyś, bo docenia się ich potencjał - logika ekonomii, w której to młodzi tworzą klasę średnią. Starsi - otrzymują wg statusu społecznego, osiągnięć i wkładu do tejże ekonomii, którym są właśnie ich dzieci. Tak, że co mieli Ci tam powiedzieć? - Masz chodzić do neurologa, zgłaszać się, to chodź. Takie choroby jak sm diagnozuję się długo, latami, a jest wiele innych, które dają podobne objawy. I te objawy próbuje się leczyć, mniej lub bardziej skutecznie, nawet jeżeli przyczyna nie jest do końca jasna, także zależnie od tego jak wpływają na życie pacjenta - mając na uwadze możliwe skutki uboczne różnych leków, terapii. Możliwe, że dlatego neurolog nic z tym na razie nie robi - do dalszej obserwacji. Możesz przy następnej wizycie poprosić o np. Urydynox, albo Neurovit, jeśli to niedobór witamin i zobaczyć jaka będzie reakcja organizmu, ale ostrożnie z tym drugim, aby nie brać go za dużo i za długo, spytaj wtedy lekarza jak go stosować.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

takie posty jak te wyzej to jest usprawiedliwianie nierobstwa lekarzy - mloda osoba czy w ogole jakakolwiek starsza tez wychodzi ze szpitala bez niczego bez konkretnej diagnozy. jak mogli tak ja wypuscic z niczym. skoro sobie nie radza to niech ja skieruja na oddzial ktory jest kompetentny. osobo wyzej piszesz ze takie choroby jak sm diagnozuje sie latami - to chyba nie wiesz co mowisz nie widziales takiej osoby nawet- jakbys tego nie leczyl latami i nic z tym nie robil to juz bys byl warzywem. poza tym pisanie ze takie objawy sa do obserwacji - niby jak obserwacja kogos wyleczyla w ogole przeciez to ze ktos sie czuje jakby byl pijany wplywa bardzo na jego zycie sporbooj sie postawic w sytuacji takiej osoby - ma uczyc sie pracowac renty nie dostanie bo nawet nie wiadomo co to za choroba leczenia nie ma bo ktos slania sie na nogach to z czego ma zyc i co ma robic do tej pory skoro"takie choroby sie diagnozuje latami" to rozzumiem ze przez te lata ci ktorzy je diagnozuja beda utrzymywac ta osobe tak? usprawiedliwiasz w ten sposob siedzenie na tylku i nic nie robienie za granica nie ma czegos takiego zespol lekarzy diagnozuje na powaznie i nie wypuszcza kogos "pijanego" ze szpitala z niczym

----------

